# How do you discipline a foal ?



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

How do you discipline a foal. Biting, kicking, or threating to kick and pinning the ears.
looking for all your thoughts.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I disciplined Gracie the same way I did any other horse. A well placed and well timed slap on the offending appendage was enough.

I remember when I first got her, she would try to lay down when I had her front hoof. So she went down on her knees, I body-slammed her and knocked her over. She stood up after that.

Gracie was 7 months when I got her, so I was a little rougher than I would be on a two week old, but I don't feel a bop on the nose for trying to nibble on you is unreasonable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Um Is your foal personally doing so? that Is lack of respect IMO.. my filly never did that.. but I would kinda like *flick* him in the nose.. if he was biting at me.. but that could make him heas shy....

Just what I would do.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Appropriate discipline will not make a head shy horse. As long as you don't beat the horse and you make sure the horse associates the action with the discipline, you'll be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oops double post sorry:/


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Honor, my one month old molly, comes from two _very_ dominant parents so I knew that from the beginning I had to be tough on her, a bit like Buck Brahnaman's saying that you have to be the parent first, friends second. At two days old she took a nip at my hand because she didn't want me to handle her big old ears. It didnt hurt me a bit but once her teeth come in, it surely could- so I gave her a firm slap on the muzzle. She looked startled for a second but hasn't offered to bite me once after that- even when she's downright ticked off with me.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks all, my filly was doing it about 2 months ago, we would smack under the chin, and would pretend to kick her if she did so to us. It worked for 2 months, now she is alot bigger and is starting it all over again. She got two good smacks today, one on the butt, because she threatend to kick. pinned ears and all and after that she came at me bearing her teeth, so she got another smack on the neck ( it was the only place I could get her.) she was fine after that, we did some halter training and she was good. I was just wondering if there was any other ways I should be going about this. She is
5 &1/2 months now.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Im not sure what you can do other then get in undercontrol ASAP.. could turn out really bad later on. 

-maybe carry a leadrope with you.. when she goes to even turn /have her butt towards you.. take a good hard wack at her.. now we all know her mama would do the same thing.. and Im sure a leadrope wack hurts less then a hoof

also.. when she goes to bit you.. maybe if you have her in a round pen or something you can get her feet moving(?) telling her that you 'are bigger then she' because if you can get her feet moving.. you obviously are in control over her
Hope this helped somewhat


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I wasn't planning on using an object, but if it comes to that I will. Right now she has no fear of the halter and lead, which I like, but yes It could come in real handy, if need be.. Did another lesson with her today and she wasn't pulling any crap. She may have got the point. I will see how it goes over the next couple days..
Thanks


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Carefully is all I'd say, because those hooves still hurt if they do make contact. Same as with any full grown horse- make them think you're gonna kill them for about 2 seconds, then forget it, but I'd make sure I'm either in a safe(ish) location or far enough away not to catch a blow from a sassy baby.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

A smack with the lead rope shouldn't create any more fear in that then a smack with the hand would create in you.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Thats true, thanks for the comments


----------

